# Beekeeping, dogs, neighbors, and lawsuits



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

My dog only needs to be stung once!
If you put a small fence around the hives, children can't get at them, assuming they aren't throwing rocks - Where are their parents anyway! 
You can manipulate the flight path, somewhat, They fly out then up, you can make them take the high road earlier by putting something in close to their entrance.
Tell the neighbors you would be glad to show the kids the hives and that there are certain rules. Once the kids lose their curiosity they should be ok, especially if they get honey for obeying the rules. - again where are the parents anyway.
Bee stings happen. They happened in the neighborhood before I had bees, and probably still do. It would be pretty hard for someone to identify one of my bees.
good luck


----------



## ZZZnature (Jul 17, 2008)

How big is your yard? Is East/South East facing the fence wall? If you can face them East or South East and they have to fly up over the fence above the heads of people it helps to avoid problems. Dogs will learn to stay away.

Post a No Tresspassing Honey Bees sign or whatever your state law requires near the hives. Otherwise there has to be proof it's your bee that stings a person. Get an umbrella liability policy just in case.


----------



## timelessnomad (Mar 24, 2011)

I have 3/4 of an acre. Half of it is fenced in and has my 3 dogs in it. One of them is only 8lbs so I wanted to make sure a few stings wouldn't hurt her. Unlike my 60lb dog which I'm sure she would be fine. Though she does like to eat flying bugs and I wonder what swallowing one would do to her. Would it potentially close up her airways? This is why I wanted them away from the dogs. I don't think my husband will budge on that one. I have an area that is away from the dogs that is fenced in, but it is in shade. Would this be a problem? I heard that the bee's need sunshine and that hives in the shade do not do as well. The sunny areas are pretty much in my front yard, visible to all. I have some pretty conservative neighbors that I wouldn't be surprised if they had nothing better to do then give me some hassle over the hive. 

Since the back yard is like a box, all four sides are fenced in so each side could be used. When you say face the bees, do you mean face their entrance? 

I know what your saying that bee stings couldn't be proven, but im sure if I told my neighbors about it then would blame every bee sting on my bees. Part of me wants to be a kind/good neighbor, but the rest wants them to mind their own business.


----------



## timelessnomad (Mar 24, 2011)

Also I was thinking that it would be hard to hide the hive from the neighbors since I would also be using a smoker. I know bee hives are permitted in Georgia, but where can I find out the exact laws that are required per state? Can it vary by county?

Thanks for the helpful answers everyone! I am pretty new to this and hope that this works out =) I appreciate your experience.


----------



## brendantm130 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have 6 hives in my back yard, two dogs, 15 chickens and two kids (5 and 2). Only myself and the dogs have been stung. My five year old has a suit of her own and she helps me work the hives. The two year old will learn to stay away, hopefully not the way the dogs have. I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

I would make sure the bees you are getting are gentle. I've had bees attack my little dog and she was about 20 metres away from the beehive!

I wouldn't tell the neighbours that you are getting bees because sometimes just the mention of beehives and backyard can get people all stirred up!

If you have houses around all three sides of your backyard I'm not sure that having them facing the fence would work so well because they would be much more visible as they come and go in the one direction rather than heading out in all directions. But if there's an area that is well away from both the dogs and the neighbours then facing into a fence is a good idea. Although I have wondered if having the entrance in the shade like this has a detrimental effect on the hive.

The neighbours are unlikely to see your smoker it shouldn't be belting out a heap of smoke just a slight wisp at rest and not much more when in use.

One last thing, dont put them anywhere near a washing line as bees really poo alot!

frazz


----------



## timelessnomad (Mar 24, 2011)

I am surrounded by houses, but they all have yards that meet mine so its not like the houses are super close. The area I do have must have been an old dog pen. Its probably a 5'x8' enclosed, chain link fence area that is outside the area where my dogs reside by a good 40'. I was thinking I could get those plastic inserts to fill in the holes so things were not so visible inside the chain link. I also could put a lock on the fence so that people couldn't get in unless they jump the fence. But again this area is in the shade. I don't want to give my bees a bad disadvantage if this will harm them.

Also the place I was getting the bees from came highly recommended by a woman who has bees and who teaches a local bee class. She said his bees are gentle. They are from this site:

http://www.fatbeeman.com/


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

The key is you want your hive where the bees are required to go up about 6 feet before they can start flying side ways away from the hive.

Use a 'solid' wooden fence so people can't see in and the bees can't take short cuts out.

Put a gate on the 'bee' area. LOCK IT!

Call you county extension agent for info on, or web search for a beekeepers group near you.
They will know the dope on rules in your area.

Make contact with those people!
1. good source of information.
2. If your bees were to start getting 'hot' you could quickly get a gentle local queen to replace yours.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

In addition to what others have said........ make sure to have a water source provided although they may still decide to use another source. Put a little lemongrass essential oil in the water to draw them at first.


----------



## daddydon5 (Mar 21, 2011)

You might find this thread to be helpful:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ighlight=insurance+dog+policy+coverage&page=4


----------



## Dubuquer (Jun 1, 2009)

It is my understanding that there can be no restrictions anywhere in the state of Georgia regarding the keeping of bees. I (my wife) had similar concerns when I first started keeping bees. Check the GA Dept of Agriculture web site and you'll get a great deal of information. 

I have dogs and kids too. My (my wife's) solution was to put the hives in the back corner of my lot in a dog kennel. Keeps the dogs/kids out and the bees are able to come and go as they please. I don't lock the kennel gate but could to add extra protection.

Let your neighbors know you plan on getting a couple of hives, reduce their concerns with the facts about how passive honey bees can be if not threatened and by all means get them some honey at the end of the season

Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

sounds like the perfect place to have the bees in the kennel you could get some shade cloth from the garden centre and attach it to the wire around the kennel to a height of about 6 feet.

frazz


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

a little jar of honey every now&then to the neighbors keeps the complaining down.I had 1 that was objective&put out some honey on a board.I showed him there were alot of bees on it,but they weren't all going to my hives.Oh,there must bee other colonies around.Guess if you have a prob with bees it's them.


----------



## Dubuquer (Jun 1, 2009)

I didn't find a need for the shade cloth but if it makes the nieghbors feel better it can't hurt. The other thing I did was put a big bowl of water with sticks in it for the bees. Keeping water close by keeps the bees out of the neighbors bird bath and the sticks keep the bees from drowning.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I believe I would place the hives in your fenced in area. Within another little fence if necessary. Some plants could be started to proved shade/wind break.

Don K's bees are extremely calm. 

Very, very calm.


----------



## bjtmjc (Jul 11, 2010)

I have about a 1/2 acre lot, a dog and chickens in a residential area in Los Angeles.

The dogs will learn fast in my experience, so it it were me, I wouldn't worry about that.

I put my hive on the south side of the house in an old dog run as well. I followed most of the recommendations others have said, including placing the hive in such a manner that the bees fly up before going out. The neighbors don't even know they are there. Only one of my immediate neighbors knows about the bees and that's only because I told them. People are often unnecessarily paranoid, so I only tell people that I think will enjoy the bees. 

I'm curious about your comment about kids in the yard. My kids are fairly young, and we have lots of kids come through our house, but I always know when they are there.

Although this isn't legal advice


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Interesting post timelssnomad! I am new to beekeeping as well and share your concernns...(I am from Atlanta!). My husband recommended I tell the neighbors, but I am afraid they will be paranoid and not understand. We have a privacy fence so I am thinking the bees will have to fly up over that so hopefully there flight pattern will be high enough not to disturb anyone. I also have a dog but everyone seems to think she will learn soon enough to stay away from the bees. She is a 60 pound black dog...and I know bees don't like furry black animals! Good luck and it is nice to see someone from my neck of the woods!


----------



## ronnyclif (Jul 5, 2004)

I have seen hives upon roof tops. This would take care of the dogs and kids if you have a somewhat flat roof.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My problem with the "full disclosure to neighbors" theory is it's based on the concept that they can grasp what it MEANS to have a hive next door. But they can't. So you end up stirring up unreasonable fears that will not come to fruition. Better for them to realize one day that you have bees and then find out they've been there a year already and they are not seeing millions of bees in their yard and are not being chased around by bees...


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

agree fully with MB


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

the reason I suggested the shade cloth was so the bees would have to fly straight up over it at a height of 6 feet they will be well away from dogs kids and neighbours.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

timelessnomad said:


> 1. if we put the hive in the back yard that is fenced in with the dogs, the bees may attack the dogs. Will they be safe if they get stung?


The dogs will be fine. I have 3 dogs. Each one stuck her nose at the entrance of the hive, got stung, and has left them alone ever since. 



> 2. Do my neighbors have any say in this? Where do I find local laws?


There are arguments for being proactive and telling neighbors, and, as Michael Bush noted, good reasons not to. You know your neighbors better than any of us. As for local laws, contact a local bee club. Generally the local beekeepers know the ordinances regarding beekeeping better than some county office worker who answers the phone:
http://www.gabeekeeping.com/local_clubs.html



> 3. if a kid wanders into our yard and messes with the hive, then he mentioned that we can get sued. Can this happen?


Unfortunately, we live in a sue-happy society. If neighborhood kids are interested in your bees, have an extra veil on hand, some old white shirts from the resale shop, and let them watch you work a hive.


----------



## DCook (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.metroatlantabeekeepers.org/georgia_bee_laws.htm


----------



## timelessnomad (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all of your suggestions, comments, and ideas. Unfortunately I think the bees are out this year. The dog run we have is slopped, needs to be weeded from thorny vines, and would need other work to get it to even allow the hive on a level surface. We also may be moving back home to NYC in a year and I would hate to do all this work for my bees and then have to move them to someone elses home if we have to leave. So I think I will be taking more bee classes with the bee man in Lula Ga and attend some meetings with beeclubs. There is also a hive in a local community garden in Decatur GA so I've joined their "team bee" so I can learn more about the bees and how to work with them. 

If we move to NYC again then a rooftop hive may be the best bet, or if we move to the suburbs of Brooklyn or Long Island then I'm sure we will have a fenced in area and I'll give it a go there. 

I am so happy to see that the beekeeping community is supportive and it makes my desire to have bees even stronger. For now I will just learn all I can on these forums and from the community garden. 

All my best,
Jessica


----------



## GAnewbee (Apr 7, 2011)

dmpower said:


> My dog only needs to be stung once!


This happened to my mini schnauzer today! I installed a new package on Monday and today I went out to give them some more syrup. I wasn't wearing any protective clothing and the bees didn't seem to mind that I was out there. My dog came trotting over and curiosity got the better of him. He stuck his nose up at the entrance and one of them nailed him on the side of his face. He yelped and ran away rolling in the grass. 

Later in the afternoon I went over to that area to check for ants. He only went so far with me. At about 50 feet from the hive he turned around and head back to the house


----------



## GAnewbee (Apr 7, 2011)

BTW timelessnomad,

I just read your post where you said you got your bees from fatbeeman. That is where I got mine. They are gentle except today when my dog got them stirred up. After one bee stung my dog, who was standing right by me, another came after me and I had to run. Overall they seem fairly gentle. I go out there sometimes and stand off the the side of the entrance and watch them bring in pollen. I'm less than 2 feet from the hive and they don't seem to mind. I don't wear any protective clothing either. No stings yet. lol


----------

